# Emirates ID



## Desert_Fever (Apr 13, 2013)

I have a two part question:

I applied for an emirates ID card in Fujairah (based on freezone company) on July 9th. I am back in the UAE and the etisalat phone is roaming and I have no SMS messages indicAting that it was sent out. Any idea on how long that process normally takes??

Is emirates iD required for opening up dewa and other utilities?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Desert_Fever said:


> I have a two part question:
> 
> I applied for an emirates ID card in Fujairah (based on freezone company) on July 9th. I am back in the UAE and the etisalat phone is roaming and I have no SMS messages indicAting that it was sent out. Any idea on how long that process normally takes??
> 
> ...


you should have the receipt that was made when you started the id process, that is all that is needed for any government or utitilties etc.


----------



## Sher12 (Aug 8, 2013)

The receipt should be enough which will have the stamp of Emirates ID on it.. this reciept can be used any where u want.. which includes driving license, utilities what ever... however this is strange why u still didnt recieve a text....

best thing is check the postal address u have a given..if not there until now , give them a call ask...there number is on the form


----------



## Desert_Fever (Apr 13, 2013)

Sher12 said:


> The receipt should be enough which will have the stamp of Emirates ID on it.. this reciept can be used any where u want.. which includes driving license, utilities what ever... however this is strange why u still didnt recieve a text....
> 
> best thing is check the postal address u have a given..if not there until now , give them a call ask...there number is on the form


Great info... Will check texts again


----------

